# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  UNIVERSIDAD AGRARIA  LA MOLINA - CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE RIEGO POR GOTEO

## Riego por goteo

una.jpg *UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA
FACULTAD DE AGRONOMIA *  *CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE RIEGO POR GOTEO* *DISEÑO,* *OPERACIÓN** Y* *EVALUACIÓN*  *Énfasis en caña de azúcar y frutales*    *EXPOSITORES*    *SALOMON HELFGOTT LERNER* *OSCAR LOLI FIGUEROA* *MIGUEL CAÑAMERO KERLA *     *DEL 24 JULIO AL 08 DE AGOSTO 24, 25, 31 JULIO, 01, 07, 08 AGOSTO VIERNES Y SABADO de 6 a 9 pm, VIA ON LINE *     *OBJETIVOS DEL CURSO**Brindar las herramientas para* *Plantear, diseñar e instalar el sistema de riego por goteo**Plantear las mejoras al sistema de riego por goteo en funcionamiento**Optimizar la operación y manejo de los volúmenes o tiempos de riego y fertirriego**Realizar, evaluar, interpretar y mejorar la uniformidad de riego de tu sistema**Minimizar costos de operación y mejorar rendimientos**Capacitar en uso del software del curso.*    INFORMES: José Murga Salinas, Cel 974614232, goteocania@lamolina.edu.pe Conocimiento, tecnología, experiencia de campo y 20 años de desarrollo del curso Recibirá: Capacitación, Diploma, Ponencias y el Software
Recibirás las ponencias y el software con la constancia del deposito      Temas similares: PASANTIA INTERNACIONAL "EXPERIENCIAS DEL RIEGO POR GOTEO EN LA COSTA PERUANA", EL DESIERTO BAJO RIEGO POR GOTEO, UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA,  FACULTAD DE AGRONOMIA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA - LA  MOLINA, CURSO DE RIEGO POR GOTEO DEL 26 al 27 MAYO 2017,  FACULTAD  DE  AGRONOMIA  , Riego por goteo, Capacitacion justifica la inversion CURSO  RIEGO POR GOTEO, Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, 26, 27 Febrero 2016 CURSO  RIEGO POR GOTEO, Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, 29 y 30 Enero 2016 UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA  LA MOLINA, te invita Curso Riego por Goteo, del 30 al 31 de Octubre 2015

----------

